# Grow tent/box that is only 3-4 ft. tall max?



## outdoorsman101 (Sep 12, 2009)

looking for a grow tent/box that is 3-4 ft. tall, uses a fluros (doesn't have to be but would be best). i searched around for a long time and couldn't find one. help please!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 12, 2009)

HI,

I ran into the same thing a while ago trying to find a decent sized grow box for an attic space that only had 4' of space to work with when I was helping a buddy get a grow going...   We only found those that were 5 ft or more tall...   We ended up making a 'tent' out of a 2" PVC frame with Panda film over it.  You can customize the size to your space and they sell lots of different angle connectors so just about any size shape structure can be made...  You can put in holes for ventilation easily and the panda film is light proof and we used a stick on tarp zipper for access that's hung in there pretty well for the few months we've used it...  If you want fluoros you could use a 4 foot T5 fixture(s) with 6-8 bulbs which is around 16" x 50" or they have two foot bulbs and fixtures as well...   

Good Luck!


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 12, 2009)

Exactly like DOS said.  You could also use a sturdy cardboard box, i have used box's in my past, they work well too.  They are reinforcable with other cardboard, support equipment, are everywhere, and look like boxes... not suspicious at all.  Call or visit a local big box store looking for one, like home depot, tell them you are moving and just need a couple more boxes.  I think that appliance stores probably have the best ones.  Stong for appliance shipping.  Lots of sizes.


----------



## Locked (Sep 12, 2009)

They hve tents on ebay that are 48 inches tall..just go to ebay and search grow tents...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 12, 2009)

:yeahthat:  Have a look at the wardrobe boxes.


----------

